# Carbon Road Cycling Shoes



## Rob Dimtrovski (Dec 9, 2020)

Advise on road cycling shoes. 
I am looking to buy a new pair of cycling shoes. I am confused with the over saturated market, too many choices.

It seems that companies still sell the same shoes that were released 5 years ago.

Let me know what shoes you guys recommend. 
I am looking at:
Fizik r4 overcurve 
Fizik r3 aria 
Lake cx332 
Bont vaypor s


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rob Dimtrovski said:


> Advise on road cycling shoes.
> I am looking to buy a new pair of cycling shoes. I am confused with the over saturated market, too many choices.
> 
> It seems that companies still sell the same shoes that were released 5 years ago.
> ...


It’s all just comfort and preference. I’m a Bont guy so I’m biased. I have multiple pairs, including a new entry level Riot I haven’t tried out yet. They fit well and look well made. 

Keep in mind, there is no real difference in performance between shoes or even pedals. Well, there are Pitbull Pedals, but that another league... You could screw wooden planks on your Pedals or ride in a solid shoe like a 510 and have the same performance. 

I’m picky about my shoes, but it’s just a preference and what I’m used to. I like CF hard sided heat moldable shoes with very little padding. I have only tried Bont shoes so I can’t comment on the other brands and models. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

It is more about what shoes fit your feet. You can only do that in a store. I ride Bontrager Wide.


----------



## lhartle1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Another Bont fan , have owned 3 pairs and just bought the ones your looking at. Stiffest soles going but also very stiff uppers , they are not for everyone .
What I like is they are very mouldable , do the oven thing and then if you have pressure points take a hair blower heat up that point and mold with the handle of a screwdriver .


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

lhartle1 said:


> Another Bont fan , have owned 3 pairs and just bought the ones your looking at. Stiffest soles going but also very stiff uppers , they are not for everyone .
> What I like is they are very mouldable , do the oven thing and then if you have pressure points take a hair blower heat up that point and mold with the handle of a screwdriver .


Molding out hot spots is an art form. You can get these so perfect. I use a heat gun, blow dryer isn’t hot enough. I have makeshift tools for almost any adjustment. I also have inadvertent burn marks on almost every shoe.. 

None of this is necessary for a cycling shoe. My neurosis shouldn’t be translated into some kind of performance advantage over and other, or no other, pedal/shoe choice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

duriel said:


> It is more about what shoes fit your feet. You can only do that in a store. I ride Bontrager Wide.


I've a wide foot and curious so I go to the Trek/Bontrager site and don't see any shoes labeled as wide. What shoes are specifically marketed as wide ?. Shimano has some models in wide as example and they indicate those.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

google much? .. the sizing chart doesn't list them as wide, but it is in the title, I'm going with that.









Shimano SH-XC3 Wide Men's Mountain Bike Shoes


Shimano SH-XC3 Wide Men's Mountain Bike Shoes. Free 3 Day Shipping on orders over $50 - Free returns - 30 day fit and satisfaction guarantee




bikeshoes.com


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

duriel said:


> google much? .. the sizing chart doesn't list them as wide, but it is in the title, I'm going with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I have used assorted Shimano wide shoes, currently on XC-7's, super comfortable.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I have a wide foot and used to ride Carnac shoes years ago. I switched to Shimano decade or so ago. They make some models in wide versions. I switched over to mountain bike pedals on all my road bikes some years ago and use the XC9's. 

I can still remember when I got a deal on a pair of Sidi Genius 2's and suffered for an entire summer wearing those miserable things before realizing that I was the only person who took off his shoes at every rest break.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Rob Dimtrovski said:


> Advise on road cycling shoes.
> I am looking to buy a new pair of cycling shoes. I am confused with the over saturated market, too many choices.
> 
> It seems that companies still sell the same shoes that were released 5 years ago.
> ...


After saddles, shoes are the most important factor in cycling comfort. I would prioritize fit over minor features which wont matter as much. If you have a shop that sells a few brands then go on try them on. Based on your profile it looks like you are in Oz, so that may limit your options a bit


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 20, 2020)

pmf said:


> I have a wide foot and used to ride Carnac shoes years ago. I switched to Shimano decade or so ago. They make some models in wide versions. I switched over to mountain bike pedals on all my road bikes some years ago and use the XC9's.


I too settled on a wide Shimano, they fit great and are comfortable. I have a set of Sidi's, wore them maybe twice, hated them and should just sell the things.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

What brand are you wearing now? Do they fit well?....I would NEVER buy a pair of expensive cycling shoes, sight unseen, unless I knew how the brand fit.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> It’s all just comfort and preference.
> 
> Keep in mind, there is no real difference in performance between shoes or even pedals.


^^^This.

You have to find what fits you well. Some brands size narrower, others size wider. I have a narrow foot and Shimanos fit me well. Probably not good if you have a wide foot.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Lombard said:


> ^^^This.
> 
> You have to find what fits you well. Some brands size narrower, others size wider. I have a narrow foot and Shimanos fit me well. Probably not good if you have a wide foot.


The wide sized Shimano shoes fit my wide feet great. Not all models come in wide sizes though, and the color choice of the wide Shimano shoes is usually anything you want as long as its black. I did have a pimpin pair of carbon wide Shimano road shoes in silver many years ago.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

FYI, Bont offers a wide size. My feet are kind of wide and I use regular width shoes. I did have to mold one sop on my right shoe at the outside ball of my foot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

pmf said:


> The wide sized Shimano shoes fit my wide feet great. Not all models come in wide sizes though, and the color choice of the wide Shimano shoes is usually anything you want as long as its black. I did have a pimpin pair of carbon wide Shimano road shoes in silver many years ago.


I don't remember off-hand the model number of the Shimano shoes I got, just that they have carbon soles and came in two colors - black and yellow. When I ordered, the yellow was out of stock, so I got black - no big deal, but the yellow would be more visible. The cost around $250 in 2019.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lombard said:


> I don't remember off-hand the model number of the Shimano shoes I got, just that they have carbon soles and came in two colors - black and yellow. When I ordered, the yellow was out of stock, so I got black - no big deal, but the yellow would be more visible. The cost around $250 in 2019.


My thing is flex. I have a thing about flex. I want zero flex. I have never agreed with arguments that flex has a flex return benefit. It makes no logical sense. For shoes. That’s a real priority for me. It matters to have a material that doesn’t flex at all no matter the pedal system being used. Shoe comfort is first, of course, but a close second is lack of flex. I want a design that is light weight and doesn’t flex at all. I want to stand and sprint and have no idea whatsoever where my pedals and shoes meet because I’m on a solid flat surface. CF/resin formulas are able to meet the the two competing demands efficiently. 

Any shoe that delivers zero flex and meets comfort requirement is a winner. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Not directly in answer to your question, but I learned that when Sidi stopped supplying their narrow shoes to the North American market, it was stated to be because everyone in North America wants wide shoes. This may not be true for your geo. That said, I had thought that Fizik and Lake were the next best chance of finding a narrow shoe. Of course they may make wide models as well that you're interested in.

From my perspective, it is now ever so much harder to find narrow shoes. I always used Sidi Genius models in a 46S where the "S" was Italian for narrow. Can't get them anymore and I tend to step down to 45.5 in other brands such as Giro. I recently purchased another Sidi in their regular 46 and I have had to do quite a few modifications to get the shoes snug enough.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> My thing is flex. I have a thing about flex. I want zero flex. I have never agreed with arguments that flex has a flex return benefit. It makes no logical sense. For shoes. That’s a real priority for me. It matters to have a material that doesn’t flex at all no matter the pedal system being used. Shoe comfort is first, of course, but a close second is lack of flex. I want a design that is light weight and doesn’t flex at all. I want to stand and sprint and have no idea whatsoever where my pedals and shoes meet because I’m on a solid flat surface. CF/resin formulas are able to meet the the two competing demands efficiently.
> 
> Any shoe that delivers zero flex and meets comfort requirement is a winner.
> 
> ...


Zero flex, eh? Let's just say that the pedal feel since I went to carbon soles is definitely better. But when I say better, I don't mean faster.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lombard said:


> Zero flex, eh? Let's just say that the pedal feel since I went to carbon soles is definitely better. But when I say better, I don't mean faster.


It’s not a better/worse or faster/slower thing, it’s just a pet peeve me thing. 510s on my extra wide pinned flats on my mtb offer too much movement and flex over the pedal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WJW. (12 mo ago)

PBL450 said:


> It’s all just comfort and preference. I’m a Bont guy so I’m biased. I have multiple pairs, including a new entry level Riot I haven’t tried out yet. They fit well and look well made.
> 
> Keep in mind, there is no real difference in performance between shoes or even pedals. Well, there are Pitbull Pedals, but that another league... You could screw wooden planks on your Pedals or ride in a solid shoe like a 510 and have the same performance.
> 
> ...


I like my S-Works (carbon fiber sole) road bike shoes. 10 yrs later and thousands of miles, they are still looking and feeling great.


----------



## dogmat2 (Jan 2, 2022)

I have narrow feet. My current shoes are the Lake 402-Speedplay carbons, with BOA closures. I used Sidi shoes for many years - most recently the Genius Fit Carbon. Lake shoes are generally more expensive than Sidi, so I waited until they went on sale. I find the Lakes have more comfortable uppers (not as stiff as Sidi). The soles can be molded to fit in the oven, as others have described. I never did the molding thing, since they fit my feet out-of-the-box. The soles are pretty stiff but not uncomfortably so. I ride about 120 km per week, if that helps.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

I also have a question on the cycling shoes, will you buy the shoes one size bigger? Because I found that my cycling shoes is the exact size I wear normally, it is okay , but after like 2~3 hours ride, I feel not very comfortable for my toe, especially during the climb. I will fee some kinda numb in my feet. The shoes looks great, very hard at the sole, but soft for the upper materiel, I don't know if this is a common issue, or just my issue. maybe i need one size bigger?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Souke-Cycling said:


> I also have a question on the cycling shoes, will you buy the shoes one size bigger?


Yes it's very common to buy cycling shoes 1-2 sizes larger.

And a size in one brand isn't necessarily the same size/fit as another brand. 

Many cyclists go thorough multiple sizes and brands until they find the shoe they like.



> I feel not very comfortable for my toe, especially during the climb. I will fee some kinda numb in my feet.
> 
> maybe i need one size bigger?


It could be that. It could be other problems as well.
What shoes were you wearing before? Were they cycling shoes or normal shoes? Often when you change shoes or shoe types, the height from the cleat interface changes and you may also need to adjust your saddle height.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Souke-Cycling said:


> I also have a question on the cycling shoes, will you buy the shoes one size bigger? Because I found that my cycling shoes is the exact size I wear normally, it is okay , but after like 2~3 hours ride, I feel not very comfortable for my toe, especially during the climb. I will fee some kinda numb in my feet. The shoes looks great, very hard at the sole, but soft for the upper materiel, I don't know if this is a common issue, or just my issue. maybe i need one size bigger?


It definitely sounds like you would benefit from shoes 1-2 sizes larger. There should be at least an inch of toe room. Shoes that are too small can also cause heel slippage.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Your feet get bigger as you ride. Shoes that fit in a store are going to be too small on a long ride. This is exactly what happens. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> Your feet get bigger as you ride. Shoes that fit in a store are going to be too small on a long ride. This is exactly what happens.


Feet also swell throughout the day which is why it is advised to go shoe shopping in the evening.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Swelling feet ... that's the great thing about the buckle or the BOA system -- you can loosen the tension easily while on the bike. I have never had to do this -- even on any of the hundreds of centuries I've done over the years. Many on very hot days. For me, this feet swelling thing is just an urban legend. I must just be exceptional. My bike shoe is the same euro 45 size as my dress shoes and tennis shoes. 

I have found that like cycling clothes or helmets, shoe sizing is very brand specific. I have wide feet. Over the years I've found brands that fit my feet pretty well (Carnac, Shimano/wide) and not so well (Sidi). I do think carbon soles are better. Much stiffer. Problem with shopping for shoes is that most stores don't stock several brands, and its increasingly shoes marketed by the bike manufacturers in the store. No, I don't want S-Works shoes. Last time my wife bought shoes, she ordered 3 different pairs from Colorado Cyclist, tried them and returned two pairs (she went with Sidi).

I think the bottom line is, you want shoes that fit. Do you buy dress shoes 1-2 sizes too big?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

pmf said:


> Swelling feet ... that's the great thing about the buckle or the BOA system -- you can loosen the tension easily while on the bike. I have never had to do this -- even on any of the hundreds of centuries I've done over the years. Many on very hot days. For me, this feet swelling thing is just an urban legend. I must just be exceptional. My bike shoe is the same euro 45 size as my dress shoes and tennis shoes.
> 
> I have found that like cycling clothes or helmets, shoe sizing is very brand specific. I have wide feet. Over the years I've found brands that fit my feet pretty well (Carnac, Shimano/wide) and not so well (Sidi). I do think carbon soles are better. Much stiffer. Problem with shopping for shoes is that most stores don't stock several brands, and its increasingly shoes marketed by the bike manufacturers in the store. No, I don't want S-Works shoes. Last time my wife bought shoes, she ordered 3 different pairs from Colorado Cyclist, tried them and returned two pairs (she went with Sidi).
> 
> I think the bottom line is, you want shoes that fit. Do you buy dress shoes 1-2 sizes too big?


That depends on what you define as "1-2 sizes too big". What is "correct size"? Most people buy shoes that don't have enough toe room in front. And I don't know about you, but my feet have increased considerably in size over the course of my adult life 2-3 American sizes. Many people automatically buy the same size they have used over many decades.

Also, I will assume that @Souke-Cycling is talking about Euro sizes, not American sizes. 1-2 Euro sizes isn't a whole lot while 1-2 American sizes is HUGE.

I have the BOA system myself and find it excellent. But BOA, laces or whatever cannot compensate for shoes that are too small. I have narrow feet - my heels are especially narrow. This makes it especially important to be able to have shoes long enough, so I can cinch them up sufficiently so the heels don't slip. Narrow men's sizes are quite hard to come by as most men's shoes come in either Medium or Wide.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Make sure to keep your toenails short!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

duriel said:


> Make sure to keep your toenails short!


This is surprisingly more important than you might think. Thanks Duriel. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Most shoes these days have the euro size equivalents and that's what I look for. 1-2 U.S. sizes is pretty large, agreed. 1 euro size is maybe 1/2 U.S. size. And as much as I thought I'd hate BOA, I do kind of like it. 

I'm 59 years old. My feet are the same size they were when I was 19 years old. More to look forward in the future? 

My feet are wide, so I'm always looking for a wide toe box. Carnac (past -- 3 pairs) and Shimano/wide (current -- 3 pairs) work pretty well for me. 

My point to the OP is, in my experience, if you try a pair of cycling shoes on, in say 44, and they fit well, then don't buy them in size 45 or 46 because you think your feet will swell up. Have they in the past?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

And BTW Lombard -- how do you know what most people do when they buy shoes?

"Most people buy shoes that don't have enough toe room in front."

You're such a know it all.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

pmf said:


> Most shoes these days have the euro size equivalents and that's what I look for. 1-2 U.S. sizes is pretty large, agreed. 1 euro size is maybe 1/2 U.S. size. And as much as I thought I'd hate BOA, I do kind of like it.
> 
> I'm 59 years old. My feet are the same size they were when I was 19 years old. More to look forward in the future?
> 
> ...


I buy carbon shoes by the actual measurement. I ignore sizes completely. I have a record of my foot measurements saved. It’s in mm. I will only buy if that information is available. I’m a Bont guy, so they are used to working this way. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

PBL450 said:


> I buy carbon shoes by the actual measurement. I ignore sizes completely. I have a record of my foot measurements saved. It’s in mm. I will only buy if that information is available. I’m a Bont guy, so they are used to working this way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I always wanted to try Bont shoes. Do you buy the custom ones?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

duriel said:


> Make sure to keep your toenails short!


This is more important for activities where you are on your feet - walking, running, hiking, xc skiing, etc. If this makes a difference for biking, guess what? Your shoes are too small!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

pmf said:


> I always wanted to try Bont shoes. Do you buy the custom ones?


I have full custom speed skating shoes from them. They are literally perfect. I haven’t needed to go custom for the bike. Cycling shoes don’t matter enough to dial in on that level. Speed skating, yes. The sport is so hard on feet you need to get it exactly right. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Lombard said:


> This is more important for activities where you are on your feet - walking, running, hiking, xc skiing, etc. If this makes a difference for biking, guess what? Your shoes are too small!


... not if you don't trim your nails and they are 1/4" long going the wrong way, hello!
Note: If my toes hurt, guess what..... I need to trim my nails.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

pmf said:


> I'm 59 years old. My feet are the same size they were when I was 19 years old. More to look forward in the future?


As the saying goes, YMMV. I can only tell you what I as well as others have experienced. I was a size 9 U.S. in my early 20's. I'm in my early 60's now and usually take either a size 11.5 or 12 U.S. 



pmf said:


> And BTW Lombard -- how do you know what most people do when they buy shoes?
> 
> "Most people buy shoes that don't have enough toe room in front."


I don't remember where I read that, but a Google search works wonders. Granted it's more often women buy shoes too small, but if you read on, men do too:









Bad fit: Most of us wear shoes that are too small


Dorothy skipped to Oz in her comfortable, low-heeled ruby pumps.



www.recordonline.com







pmf said:


> You're such a know it all.


Butthurt much?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

duriel said:


> ... not if you don't trim your nails and they are 1/4" long going the wrong way, hello!
> Note: If my toes hurt, guess what..... I need to trim my nails.


Well yeah, if your nails turn into talons, that's a problem regardless.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

tlg said:


> Yes it's very common to buy cycling shoes 1-2 sizes larger.
> 
> And a size in one brand isn't necessarily the same size/fit as another brand.
> 
> ...


Got it! So I will need to buy another shoes, maybe one size bigger~ When I am practicing more, maybe need some bike fit also, depend on if I wanna go pro


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

PBL450 said:


> Your feet get bigger as you ride. Shoes that fit in a store are going to be too small on a long ride. This is exactly what happens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Right, have to buy another one.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

pmf said:


> Swelling feet ... that's the great thing about the buckle or the BOA system -- you can loosen the tension easily while on the bike. I have never had to do this -- even on any of the hundreds of centuries I've done over the years. Many on very hot days. For me, this feet swelling thing is just an urban legend. I must just be exceptional. My bike shoe is the same euro 45 size as my dress shoes and tennis shoes.
> 
> I have found that like cycling clothes or helmets, shoe sizing is very brand specific. I have wide feet. Over the years I've found brands that fit my feet pretty well (Carnac, Shimano/wide) and not so well (Sidi). I do think carbon soles are better. Much stiffer. Problem with shopping for shoes is that most stores don't stock several brands, and its increasingly shoes marketed by the bike manufacturers in the store. No, I don't want S-Works shoes. Last time my wife bought shoes, she ordered 3 different pairs from Colorado Cyclist, tried them and returned two pairs (she went with Sidi).
> 
> I think the bottom line is, you want shoes that fit. Do you buy dress shoes 1-2 sizes too big?


I know SIDI, their shoes looks awesome.  Love their design!


----------



## Miles813 (10 mo ago)

I just bought a pair of Fizik Stabilitas and they feel like a dream. I haven't had them out for a long ride yet but the fit with the plantar support is great. As far as fizik sizing goes I saw a lot of complaints in the reviews about sizes not matching up but I found that their measurements in mm to be accurate. I would recommend going up a size if you are right on the edge. For example my foot is 300 mm and their size 36.5 fits a max of 300mm but I ordered a 37 at 303mm because I did not want my toes right up against the toe cap. I did not find the stabilita to be particularly narrow as others complain about fizik. Ebay seller bikewagon has a few pairs with damaged packaging that he is selling for a pretty steep discount that might be worth checking out (that's where I got mine and he offers free returns).


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Just to reiterate what's been said several times. The ONLY way to pick shoes is to try on what's available to you to try on and make your choice on that basis. After that, let your personal taste in features, looks and brand run free!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Camilo said:


> Just to reiterate what's been said several times. The ONLY way to pick shoes is to try on what's available to you to try on and make your choice on that basis. After that, let your personal taste in features, looks and brand run free!


No, that’s ridiculous. Read Miles above your post. If you can measure something you can get the correct size. It’s like picking a bike frame. No, you don’t need to test ride it. You need to know and understand the impact he geometry. When that’s right according to what you want then it will work. It’s measurements in all cases. Measurements don’t lie or deceive like trying on or test riding can. Measures are what they are. It is the most important thing in the purchase. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

PBL450 said:


> No, that’s ridiculous. Read Miles above your post. If you can measure something you can get the correct size. It’s like picking a bike frame. No, you don’t need to test ride it. You need to know and understand the impact he geometry. When that’s right according to what you want then it will work. It’s measurements in all cases. Measurements don’t lie or deceive like trying on or test riding can. Measures are what they are. It is the most important thing in the purchase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We'll have go agree to disagree on the shoes, although I agree completely with your comment on bike frame sizing and geometry.

Unless there's a simple way to measure differences in forefoot, arch, heel width, toe shape, etc. I still say that you need to actually try on shoes. Different makers use different lasts and different lasts will fit different foot shapes differently. Also, size charts are wildly inconsistent from brand to brand. I've tried on a bunch of different brands of shoes and some that are the right length pinch in the forefoot, or are loose in my heel. In some cases, the size chart for one brand results in me needing a half to full Euro size different from what it says, while others are right on.

Just my experience, not "ridiculous".


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Camilo said:


> We'll have go agree to disagree on the shoes, although I agree completely with your comment on bike frame sizing and geometry.
> 
> Unless there's a simple way to measure differences in forefoot, arch, heel width, toe shape, etc. I still say that you need to actually try on shoes. Different makers use different lasts and different lasts will fit different foot shapes differently. Also, size charts are wildly inconsistent from brand to brand. I've tried on a bunch of different brands of shoes and some that are the right length pinch in the forefoot, or are loose in my heel. In some cases, the size chart for one brand results in me needing a half to full Euro size different from what it says, while others are right on.
> 
> Just my experience, not "ridiculous".


Maybe if you are buying a winter shoe or boot? I use very thin walled shoes and I’m guessing most of us use a pretty thin material shoe. Make foot tracings and do measurements at various points, widest part, heel, length to longest toe. Many shoe makers will have dimensions or be able to provide them I’d think? That’s been my experience anyway. I guess it’s possible for a shoe to have strange shape or something? But most, I would think, if they are CF, are pretty true to their exterior measurements. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Measuring those dimensions you listed is fine.
Does your feet have a point at the middle toe, or is it kinda like a square headed shovel?
What is your heel distance side to side?
How many manufacturers did you get dimensions for?
Do you have difficulty finding shoes that fit?
How do you measure your arch?
What if one of your feet is a different size through injury or defect or just is?
It's like buying a car and sitting in it. You can get in most of them, but some fit and some don't. You're out of touch.
I went to the bike store to get a pair of shoes. I told the sales guy I have wide feet. He showed me what he had. I said, what about those? Those aren't wide he replied. I ended up getting the ones he didn't want to show me! They were so much better than his 'wide' ones, unbelievable!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> Make foot tracings and do measurements at various points, widest part, heel, length to longest toe. Many shoe makers will have dimensions or be able to provide them I’d think?


Really? Who? I've never seen that info.


----------



## Miles813 (10 mo ago)

Camilo said:


> We'll have go agree to disagree on the shoes, although I agree completely with your comment on bike frame sizing and geometry.
> 
> Unless there's a simple way to measure differences in forefoot, arch, heel width, toe shape, etc. I still say that you need to actually try on shoes. Different makers use different lasts and different lasts will fit different foot shapes differently. Also, size charts are wildly inconsistent from brand to brand. I've tried on a bunch of different brands of shoes and some that are the right length pinch in the forefoot, or are loose in my heel. In some cases, the size chart for one brand results in me needing a half to full Euro size different from what it says, while others are right on.
> 
> Just my experience, not "ridiculous".


That might be feasible for someone who wears a size 9 but I wear a 13 and besides the fact that most bike stores keep a limited choice of bike shoes especially in the high end range, almost none of them keep them stocked in 47 or higher. So given most companies return policy I really don’t see an issue measuring, buying what you think is right, and returning if they don’t fit. REI will let you bring them back up to a year later after heavy use. My only choices in ALL of Tampa for shoes in my size were Shimao R1 or R3 (boa vs no boa) and the lowest level specialized. Neither was comfortable. I called every store. Did you expect me to drive to Miami or Orlando? I ordered the Fizik Stabilitas after consulting their charts and reading their reviews. Guess what? The shoes are incredibly comfortable after multiple 30+ mile rides. I just do not think a blanket statement like "The ONLY way to pick shoes is to try on what's available to you to try on and make your choice on that basis" is accurate or fair.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

tlg said:


> Really? Who? I've never seen that info.


OK, now you have. Who isn’t a question that makes sense here? Clearly you have not been around carbon fiber shoes much... Have you bought and used CF shoes? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> OK, now you have. Who isn’t a question that makes sense here? Clearly you have not been around carbon fiber shoes much... Have you bought and used CF shoes?


It was quite simple. Who... are the shoe makers that have these dimensions? 
Please tell us which ones.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

tlg said:


> It was quite simple. Who... are the shoe makers that have these dimensions?
> Please tell us which ones.


Marchese, Pinnacle, Edgetech, Bont, Simmons.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

PBL450 said:


> Marchese, Pinnacle, Edgetech, Bont, Simmons.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Anything that isn't in the high dollar full custom variety? You know, for those of us looking for something that's both affordable and off the shelf.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

velodog said:


> Anything that isn't in the high dollar full custom variety? You know, for those of us looking for something that's both affordable and off the shelf.


Ive said many times, you don’t need much for road cycling shoes. I love CF shoes but that’s what I’m used to. You can ride every bit as well and fast with sneakers on flats, you just might drill your shins every once in a while. A hard shoe with barely any padding has to fit really well. Heat molding allows you to get little niggles and tweaks worked out so it fits perfectly. Footbeds aren’t moldable. Some brands will say they are, but they aren’t. If they use a high enough ratio of resin to CF to make the footbed moldable then they will flex and give over the pedals. It doesn’t start getting really expensive until you need to navigate the arch. But again, any halfway decent shoe should do the job as well as anything. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

So, PBL, how much do you pay for your shoes?
Can you go and get a Specialized shoe at a bike shop and use it?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

duriel said:


> So, PBL, how much do you pay for your shoes?
> Can you go and get a Specialized shoe at a bike shop and use it?


Yes, I can use any shoe deep enough use an orthotic comfortably. I have to remove the insert most shoes come with, I usually put a liner of some sort in like a Dr Sholls. If you want a hard shoe to fit perfectly this won’t work, of course. But a high end shoe is really unnecessary. 

You can a Bont Riot for like $120.00. It is the entry level shoe but it is a good quality shoe. It doesn’t offer semi-custom options. Once you go up the line you can get semi-custom shoes for like a $50.00 upcharge. Wiggins wore the Zero in his TdF win but if I remember correctly they were banned. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

PBL450 said:


> Ive said many times, you don’t need much for road cycling shoes. I love CF shoes but that’s what I’m used to. You can ride every bit as well and fast with sneakers on flats, you just might drill your shins every once in a while. A hard shoe with barely any padding has to fit really well. Heat molding allows you to get little niggles and tweaks worked out so it fits perfectly. Footbeds aren’t moldable. Some brands will say they are, but they aren’t. If they use a high enough ratio of resin to CF to make the footbed moldable then they will flex and give over the pedals. It doesn’t start getting really expensive until you need to navigate the arch. But again, any halfway decent shoe should do the job as well as anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





PBL450 said:


> Ive said many times, you don’t need much for road cycling shoes. I love CF shoes but that’s what I’m used to. You can ride every bit as well and fast with sneakers on flats, you just might drill your shins every once in a while. A hard shoe with barely any padding has to fit really well. Heat molding allows you to get little niggles and tweaks worked out so it fits perfectly. Footbeds aren’t moldable. Some brands will say they are, but they aren’t. If they use a high enough ratio of resin to CF to make the footbed moldable then they will flex and give over the pedals. It doesn’t start getting really expensive until you need to navigate the arch. But again, any halfway decent shoe should do the job as well as anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This isn't the point of the question, Tigs original question was 
"It was quite simple. Who... are the shoe makers that have these dimensions?
Please tell us which ones. " 
and you responded with a list of custom makers, to which I asked for a list of off the shelf shoe manufacturers which make available those dimensions.

Without those dimensions those of us with foot issues, issues which don't demand a custom shoe to get a good fit, do need to try the shoes on to insure a good fit. By posting a list of custom makers you are skirting the intent of the question.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

velodog said:


> This isn't the point of the question, Tigs original question was
> "It was quite simple. Who... are the shoe makers that have these dimensions?
> Please tell us which ones. "
> and you responded with a list of custom makers, to which I asked for a list of off the shelf shoe manufacturers which make available those dimensions.
> ...


Not sure how many “off the rack” cycling shoe manufacturers are making CF shoes? The Riot is $85.00 on sale.





__





Shoe Size Finder


Bont Cycling is dedicated to producing the world's most technically advanced and anatomically correct cycling shoes. Bont Cycling offers shoes for road cycling and racing, triathlon, track cycling, off-road mountain biking and custom cycling shoes.




bontcycling.com





It seems the foot tracing support isn’t on their website anymore.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

PBL450 said:


> Not sure how many “off the rack” cycling shoe manufacturers are making CF shoes? The Riot is $85.00 on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The OP was looking at carbon fiber soled cycling shoes, no matter the heading. to change that into a list of full custom full carbon fiber shoes is a bit misleading.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Miles813 said:


> That might be feasible for someone who wears a size 9 but I wear a 13 and besides the fact that most bike stores keep a limited choice of bike shoes especially in the high end range, almost none of them keep them stocked in 47 or higher. So given most companies return policy I really don’t see an issue measuring, buying what you think is right, and returning if they don’t fit. REI will let you bring them back up to a year later after heavy use. My only choices in ALL of Tampa for shoes in my size were Shimao R1 or R3 (boa vs no boa) and the lowest level specialized. Neither was comfortable. I called every store. Did you expect me to drive to Miami or Orlando? I ordered the Fizik Stabilitas after consulting their charts and reading their reviews. Guess what? The shoes are incredibly comfortable after multiple 30+ mile rides. I just do not think a blanket statement like "The ONLY way to pick shoes is to try on what's availaI ble to you to try on and make your choice on that basis" is accurate or fair.


 I absolutely don't disagree with what you've done and the way I worded the comment you quoted is, like you pointed out wrong. THe shoes you try on don't have to be locally available. It's easier, of course. But, I've done the same - mail order several pair (i.e. two or three different brands and/or a couple different sizes). I used companies with good return policies so the extra cost returning them was zero or low. I did that because, like you, I had little or no local source. I found back then that Sidi in 43 fit perfectly. THis time I was able to try on several other brands in cities I visited and found I still liked the Sidi sizing so I will feel confident moving forward with that brand buying online. 

But the point is you (and I) actually tried on the shoes and returned the ones that didn't fit. I still think it's a mistake to think a person can just take some measurements and be totally confident what they order will work. It certainly might, but best to actually try them on.

Now, if a person is ordering a fully custom shoe (which might have been a misunderstanding on my part), I do believe that those makers use measurements and tracings to build the shoe. I've never done that.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

PBL
Why are U discussing foot moldings, then later say you don't use them?
Others state they can't get a shoe to fit and you think that is nonsense, cause your feet fit standard shoes?

I like to try shoes on before purchase, that is just me and that is the best way. I went to the store and tried on 4 brands, so what you say is order 3 sizes, 2 widths, of 4 brands of shoes and send 23 pairs of shoes back? CrAzY!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

duriel said:


> PBL
> Why are U discussing foot moldings, then later say you don't use them?
> Others state they can't get a shoe to fit and you think that is nonsense, cause your feet fit standard shoes?
> 
> I like to try shoes on before purchase, that is just me and that is the best way. I went to the store and tried on 4 brands, so what you say is order 3 sizes, 2 widths, of 4 brands of shoes and send 23 pairs of shoes back? CrAzY!


I thought we were talking about CF shoes. Buying CF shoes is a different kind of thing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

velodog said:


> The OP was looking at carbon fiber soled cycling shoes, no matter the heading. to change that into a list of full custom full carbon fiber shoes is a bit misleading.


I lost that bit somehow. I’d like to try soft shoes some time. Does your foot move around much like in a street shoe? That might be a benefit on the knees even? On my current shoes, while I like the convenience of the boa closure, I kind of miss laces. You can really snatch things down and adjust in places, looser/tighter to help get an even more comfortable fit. I know trackies use laces. Like a skate shoe, where you want things really tight with no movement inside the shoe. 

In case anyone stumbles on past and is interested in custom CF shoes, be pre-advised that they are less heat moldable than off the rack shoes. You can still work with them to make small adjustments on hot spots and the like, but they require some persistence and some creativity with home made tools. Most shoe makers will gladly have you mark out hotspots and send them the shoes and they will make adjustments for you at no charge. A custom shoe is like a custom bike frame. You are in touch with the manufacturer and working with them closely. Marchese requires 2 trips to Albany,NY. One for molding and fitting and the second, when your shoes are made, for 4 or 5 days to get them perfect before you leave. Albeit, you can’t just buy his shoes, it’s more like by invitation...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

